# Can anyone recommend a protein bar?



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Something to have on the car ride home after mountain biking. Preferably not super processed with a million of ingredients, good taste is a plus. At least 20g of protein.

Sick of all these bars calling themselves "protein bars" and they only have 6-10g of protein :madman:


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

No. I cannot recommend any of them. They all taste like putrified cardboard.
I use a cooler with ice and real food.


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

EPIC Bar|Protein|Gluten Free|Paleo|Grass Fed Protein Bars

Mostly meat and they don't suck too bad


----------



## ATLRB (Sep 12, 2014)

Try the Perfect Bar. I like the peanut butter flavor the best. They also have small 100 calories packs that are good to take on a longer ride. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CFH (Oct 27, 2015)

Quest Bars... cookie dough(21g protein, low sugar, gluten free). Best protein bars out there. 

The Crunch Fit bars are also very good.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

Make your own protein balls , there are a lot of different versions if you google them. The ones I make , oats ,peanut butter ,vanilla ,cocoa chips , little coconut , little honey , scoop of vanilla protein . Mix and roll into balls


----------



## J_dazzle23 (Jan 25, 2016)

I'll say this- I know the founder of quest bars personally, and there likely isn't a protein bar I haven't tried. The only one that I can honestly recommend is the base bar in the cookie dough variety. It honestly does not taste like a protein bar. It's the only one I've found 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose01 (Dec 13, 2015)

I always keep a blender bottle with scoops of protein in it. Pour in some water, shake it up and drink.


----------



## Power Meter City (Mar 28, 2016)

ATLRB said:


> Try the Perfect Bar. I like the peanut butter flavor the best. They also have small 100 calories packs that are good to take on a longer ride.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This. They are 100% natural, all organic ingredients and taste awesome. My go-to is Cranberry Crunch. It's tastes more like peanut butter than cranberry but they call it this because it has small pieces of cranberry in it. Only 200 calories.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Chocolate milk in a small cooler or stop at a nearby store and grab a bottle. Extra protein punch...add a scoop of whey. They also make high protein milk that's pretty inexpensive...<$2 a serving. Never been a fan of protein bars.


----------



## Bald_Ben (May 2, 2005)

I've been happy with Clif Builder Bars.


----------



## Power Meter City (Mar 28, 2016)

Bald_Ben said:


> I've been happy with Clif Builder Bars.


Yea...those are solid too. Cliff makes a good product IMO. Often times I'll through a regular Clif Bar in my jersey pocket for a snack.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Clif is the best tasting for sure.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

Clif builders for me


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

These are all great suggestions here. I think making your own is the way to go if you have the time and motivation to do it. Stuff like organic flax or chia seeds along with whey can be added. Clif is my go to at the store, but also found these recently, but with less protein....
Nature Valley Roasted nut crunch bars in almond crunch. Basically roasted almonds, peanuts and sunflower seeds together in a crunchy bar. Very tasty imo.
Cals: 190
Carbs: 14
Protein: 6


----------



## bikerbert (Aug 28, 2004)

CFH said:


> Quest Bars... cookie dough(21g protein, low sugar, gluten free). Best protein bars out there.
> 
> The Crunch Fit bars are also very good.


+1 on the Quest Bars, especially the peanut butter and chocolate.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Food City has a Premier Protein bar that I like. 30g or protein with 270 calories. It is usually my breakfast each day.

After a good hard ride though I'll usually use one of the protein mixes and have it with a bowl of multi whole grain cereal.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

I also like Quest bars. They taste good and aren't super hard or anything. I do need to try the Clif Builders, they only have the regular non-protein Clifs around here, but those do taste good. The only downside to Clif bars is that they have a lot of sugar in them, which is the opposite of what you want post-ride if you are trying to lose weight. What I can say for sure is do NOT get Musclepharm's Combat crunch protein bars. They are really hard and crunchy, and the one I ate tore my gums and mouth all up. It did taste good though.

That said, I really like to drink my protein. I love Musclepharm's Combat, it's a mix of whey and casein protein, among other stuff, so it gives you a short-term injection and also lasts a little while. I can't always eat as much as I should, or else small protein snacks throughout the day are better. Of course, when it's easier to eat than carry a whole shaker bottle, Quest bars for me. 

I don't drink it strictly for the purpose of building muscle, but I find it really helps me recover faster.


----------



## Pol4k (Apr 29, 2014)

Right now lots of people are going crazy for new Kirkland protein bars.
Bought some myself as we had to wait long time till they bring them over to Canada too, really tasty.
I think it's like $23 for a box in the store in Canada, probably similar in US.
https://www.costco.com/Kirkland-Sig...ough,-2-pack,-20-count.product.100296106.html


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

On a normal 2-3 hour ride I use ~1500 calories. Consume maybe 500 while riding.

After the ride I've been really happy with chugging 2-3 pints of 2% milk.

2 pints has:

550 calories
54g of carb
38g of protein
20g of fat

From what I've read milk is perfect for us mammals. Feels to me that it is the carbs that are important to replace in the recovery window - if I want to feel good the next day.

Maybe try it and see?


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

ive been taking these on my rides

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Extrave (Jun 3, 2017)

Try this Probar Nutty Banana Boom ,9grm protein.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

My hands-down favorite is Chef Jay's Tri-O-Plex (Chef Jay's Tri-O-Plex High Protein Foods and Snacks) but I usually get mine from Allstarhealth.com


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

blacksheep5150 said:


> ive been taking these on my rides
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm addicted to these. Last line sold me! Love the peanut butter and chocolate too. Blueberry is breakfast.


----------

